# Display original air date



## pitchford (Mar 10, 2007)

Displaying the date on which the show was recorded doesn't help at all. Displaying the original air date would help greatly.


I've been recording Law and Order SVU, and they have some new story lines going. However, it's nearly impossible to tell the new ones from the old ones. I'm going to watch them all, but I'd really like to know where in the story I'm at.

Same applies for: CSI, Cold Case, Shark, CSI Miami, and some more that I don't care to remember right now.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I keep hoping that they add a 'sort by original air date' option. (Especially if it worked inside folders).


----------



## pitchford (Mar 10, 2007)

Jonathan_S said:


> I keep hoping that they add a 'sort by original air date' option. (Especially if it worked inside folders).


 Yeah, I was thinking about this some more, and another option is to do stricter folders:

If you select "repeats and first runs" then a repeat MUST be inside a show folder, and inside the show folder, there is a "first runs" folder and a "repeat presentation" folder. The show is then inside one or the other. If you select "first run only", then no repeats folder is necessary (you assume a show is first run unless it TELLS you otherwise).

Inside folders is EXACTLY what I'm talking about. It's not needed on the main board, but even if sorted that way INSIDE a folder, you still have to go into each one to figure out if it's a first run. i hate that.

This is a simple problem to address (the field for date first run is already present), and all they need to do is make the date display in the folders look at that field instead of the date recorded field.


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

I think the extended info on the S3 in 8.3.01 might do that (go to Now Playing, pick a show and go right, then hit Info).
For BSG from Universal HD this past Saturday (6/2), it shows Original Air Date: 3/18/07.
Also shows disk spaced used for each recording.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

drcos said:


> I think the extended info on the S3 in 8.3.01 might do that (go to Now Playing, pick a show and go right, then hit Info).
> For BSG from Universal HD this past Saturday (6/2), it shows Original Air Date: 3/18/07.
> Also shows disk spaced used for each recording.


Series 2s do that also.


----------



## pitchford (Mar 10, 2007)

drcos said:


> I think the extended info on the S3 in 8.3.01 might do that (go to Now Playing, pick a show and go right, then hit Info).
> For BSG from Universal HD this past Saturday (6/2), it shows Original Air Date: 3/18/07.
> Also shows disk spaced used for each recording.


 Yeah, but we're saying that we want the original air date displayed UP FRONT, not in the details.


----------



## ronr2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll second this proposal. I now have 51 Stargate SG-1 shows (S3 with a terabyte) and they don't broadcast these shows in their original play date order. I went online and printed off the show list and keep track with paper and pencil. Kinda dumb when I have an $800 Tivo computer at my finger tips.

RonR


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

I've had to do the same thing for my rerun episodes of Sopranos. I never watched it, and decided to give it a try for the summer viewing. I have 14 of them, but they are not listed in any rational sequence.


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm in the camp that thinks TiVo should show (not hide) the original air date. Having the option to sort a folder by this date would be even more gravy for their customers


----------



## forsaken163 (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm adding my post to this...hopefully this may get their attention. I'm loving my TiVo, but I absolutely hate that it doesn't show this...might even make me switch back to the regular Dish Network DVR...


----------

